# schedule 80 pvc minimum burial depth



## cal (Nov 1, 2009)

anyone got any idea if there is a code article for underground installations of schedule 80 pvc, and it's burial depth requirments in the backyard of a residential property with no concrete over it and no vehicular traffic? aslo... column 4 and 5 do not apply. Looking in 300.5 i would go to column 3. 300.5 (d) (4) talks about schedule 80 pvc. I was told it could be buried with 6" of cover in this application and schedule 40 had to stay with the 18 inches of cover like in 300.5 column 3. any ideas... thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Column 3 applies. You only need to worry about 300.5(D)(1) if it's subject to physical damage where it emerges from grade.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Column 4, 12" with GFCI protection. 

Otherwise it has to be 18" to the top of the conduit.


----------



## cal (Nov 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Column 3 applies. You only need to worry about 300.5(D)(1) if it's subject to physical damage where it emerges from grade.


I could'nt find any other articles that would allow schedule 80 pvc to be buried 6 inches below grade. I also thought that column 3 in table 300.5 was the correct depth 18 inches. thanks


----------

